# BP gas bottle - where to buy?



## IanW (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi,

We have 45kg BP gas bottles (tall ones) and we believe one is empty.

We can't find any way to find out for sure, apart from the gas stopped.

We are now using the other bottle.

Therefore we need to find a seller of these in the Altura area to get the empty one replaced. No idea how long these last for, so need to get this sorted asap.

Obviously due to their size, we need delivery to our storage unit behind the villa that we are renting.

Any thoughts?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Can't your landlord or agent tell you, who's responsibility to replace if it's empty? is there a note/card in storage area, generally is especially on large ones as they'll only replace if storage, piping etc ok and legal.


----------



## IanW (Jun 30, 2012)

no note.

Have contacted our maintenance chap, as to where to buy, but not getting anywhere.

All we were told was there was a bottle and a half. Well the 'half' has now gone, and we need the gas for the heating.

So assume we will need regular deliveries over the winter.

Still probably much cheaper than heating via the air con!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Realgas - Comércio e Transporte de Gás Lda.
Rua Camilo Castelo Branco, 58 A
8900-253 Vila Real de Santo António

Tel: 281511940
E-mail: [email protected] 
CASTRO MARIM:
- Altura
- Azinhal
- Castro Marim
- Odeleite


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You might find *not* bottled gas for central heating is expensive as boilers are no where near efficient nor is insulation a major consideration

Thought this was Castro Marim well done Siobhan


----------

